# Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht



## 98romi (17. Oktober 2013)

*Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Hallo PCGHX-Community,
wie bereits erwähnt, suche ich einen leisen Lüfter (für einen Celeron 847). Zu diesem Thema habe ich einige Fragen:
1. Ist ein 3-Pin-Anschluss besser als ein 2-Pin-Anschluss?
2. Was ist ein Tachosignal (ist glaube ich bei einem 3-Pin-Anschluss dabei)?

Kann mir jemand einen guten Lüfter empfehlen?

MFG, 98romi


----------



## DSHPB (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Mit dem Tachosignal kann z.B. vom Mainboard die Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters ausgelesen werden, also wie schnell der aktuell dreht.

"Besser" bestimmt nicht, hat halt das Tachosignal zusätzlich, das ist aber kein Muss, weiß aber nicht ob der 3 Pin mit dem 2 Pin kompatibel ist, würde mich aber wundern wenn nicht...

z.B.
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XM2, 40x40x10mm, 3800rpm, 6.7m³/h, 14dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder langsamer & leiser
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XM1, 40x40x10mm, 2800rpm, 4.9m³/h, 11dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab mit den zwar keine Erfahrung, aber die größeren von den sind wohl sehr gut 

Gruß


----------



## FSPower (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Ich kann die beiden genannten Lüfter nur empfehlen. Habe mir beide zum Vergleich gekauft (als Ersatz ver einen sehr lauten Lüfter in einem Hot-Swap Gehäuse). Beide sind wirklich sehr leise. Ich habe mich letzendlich für die 2800rmp Version entschieden, da die Kühlleitung für meine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend ist. Ob er für dich reicht kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber auch der 3800rpm ist ziemlich leise. 

Gruß,
FSPower


----------



## 98romi (17. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antworten!
Ich vermute, dass der Lüfter mit 2800rpm reichen würde, da der Prozessor, der damit gekühlt werden soll, nur maximal 17 Watt benötigt.

Glaubt ihr auch, dass der Lüfter reichen würde?


----------



## DSHPB (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Denke schon, kannst aber auch auf Nummer sicher gehn und den schnelleren nehmen - der wird doch bestimmt eh geregelt werden, oder?

Ich hab grad bei Amazon den 3800 für 5,54 inkl. Versand gekauft


----------



## 98romi (17. Oktober 2013)

Ok, da der PC für mich und meine Freunde gedacht ist, rede ich mit denen nochmal und dann nehmen wir entweder den 2800 oder 3800. 
Frage: Ist mit den 11db beziehungsweise 14db die maximale Lautstärke gemeint, oder?
Wie laut sind die Lüfter dann im Leerlauf?

Gruß

Nachtrag: Hoffentlich bleibt der Lüfter die nächsten Tage noch so billig, dann haben ich und meine Freunde auch noch was davon


----------



## DSHPB (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Naja, da ist die Frage ob die wirklich geregelt werden, das hängt vom Board ab. 14dB(A) ist aber nicht (allzu) viel, wenn die dann noch weiter drunter drehen...wurscht 

Also 1000rpm mehr und 3dB(A) mehr und 1/3 mehr Förderleistung isses mir wert^^

Gruß


----------



## 98romi (17. Oktober 2013)

Also 14db ist der Maximalwert, oder?

Nachtrag: Wie laut sind 14db ungefähr?

2. Nachtrag: Kann dieses Mainboard den Lüfter regeln? (Link: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00AID5Z4U/...de=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B00AID5Z4U ) Der Asus-Lüfter soll nämlich durch einen der Noiseblocker ersetzt werden.


----------



## DSHPB (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

14dB(A) sind nicht allzu laut...grad leider keinen Vergleich ..:/

Ja, ist maximalwert, zumindest geh ich davon sehr stark aus 

Und das Board sollte den auch regeln können  Empfehle dir schon den schnelleren, dann hast du z.B. auch im Sommer etwas Reserve


----------



## 98romi (17. Oktober 2013)

Die Lautstärke sollte halt aus verschiedenen Gründen sehr leise sein:
1. Der Mini-PC/Home-Server steht bei Zuhause im Büro. In diesem Büro arbeitet auch manchmal mein Vater an seinem PC, daher sollte der Mini-PC nicht zu laut sein.
2. Der Mini-PC sollte auf gar keinen Fall andere PCs im Büro von der Lautstärke übertönen, da es vorkommen kann, dass einer der anderen PCs in diesem Büro noch läuft, was man ja an den Lüftergeräuschen hört. Um nicht jeden PCs einzeln durchtesten zu müssen, ob sie alle laufen oder nicht, sollte der Mini-PC sehr leise sein, dann kann man sich auch einfach ins Büro stellen und kurz hören, ob noch ein anderer PC läuft. Ich hoffe, du verstehst, was ich meine.

Wenn diese zwei Sachen erfüllt sind, werde ich den 14db-Lüfter nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## DSHPB (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Also ich hab in meinem Zimmer auch meinen Homeserver stehen, da laufen 4 WD Red 2TB im RAID drin, meine Lüfter sind Enermax T.B. Silence, die drehen bis 1500rpm glaub ich, dann haben die 15dB(A), das ist von dem Festplattengeräusch kaum zu unterscheiden - wenn also 3,5" Festplatten in dem PC laufen mach dir keine Gedanken  und die 14dB(A) sind ja auch "nur" das Maximum, der dreht ja dann nicht immer so, MoBo sei dank 

Gruß & gute Nacht


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

als lautstärkevergleich: die meisten 120mm lüfter haben werte von um die 20 dB. somit sind die 14 dB nicht wirklich als laut zu betrachten. es kommt aber auch immer auf den ton an, also ob das ein eher hohes surren oder eher ein tiefes brummen ist. jeder mensch empfindet eine andere tonlage als angenehm bzw störend.


----------



## FSPower (18. Oktober 2013)

Um meine Erfahrung mit dem 11dB Lüfter noch mal hier einzubringen: in meinem Gehäuse ist der wirklich unhörbar.


----------



## 98romi (18. Oktober 2013)

Damit ich einen Vergleich habe: Mein Laptop ist angeschaltet 33db bis 48db laut. Würde man einen Unterschied hören, wenn 

nur der Mini-PC (14db) alleine läuft

oder

mein Laptop (33db) und der Mini-PC (14db) gleichzeitig laufen?

Gruß


----------



## DSHPB (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Du musst zwischen dB und dB(A) unterscheiden - Lärmangaben sind immer in dB(A) (oder dB(B) / dB(C) (B&C sind aber definitiv veraltet und nicht mehr gebräuchlich) / Sone / ...) gemacht, ein Wert von sagen wir mal 20db(A) entspricht bei 1kHz etwa 40dB SPL / oder 60dB SPL? (oder so, nur grob, genaue Daten hab ich zuhause, bei Bedarf)...

Bei dem Lüfter ist die Angabe in dB(A) gemacht, bei deinem Laptop auch? Ich gehe davon aus, dass ja...

Für die Berechnung des Gesamtpegels sind Pegel die mehr als 10dB Differenz zum nächstgrößeren Wert haben, vernachlässigbar. Demnach würdest du den Lüfter während der Laptop läuft nicht (heraus-)hören.
Aber nur für die Berechnung des Gesamtpegels - wir hören aber frequenzselektiv, daher hat die Frequenz auch noch Einfluss darauf, ob es gehört wird oder nicht und auch wie laut, wenn ja - *allgemein kann man aber sagen, dass du es kaum bis gar nicht hören wirst. * (Vermutlich...)



			
				FSPower schrieb:
			
		

> Um meine Erfahrung mit dem 11dB Lüfter noch mal hier einzubringen: in meinem Gehäuse ist der wirklich unhörbar.


----------



## 98romi (18. Oktober 2013)

Bei meinem Laptop sind die Angaben auch in der Einheit db(A) gegeben. Das heißt also, dass mein Laptop den Mini-PC deutlich übertönt, oder?

Also wenn ich mich ins Büro stelle, kann ich, obwohl der Mini-PC auch läuft, hören, ob mein Laptop läuft oder nicht, oder?

Gruß


----------



## DSHPB (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Ja, der Laptop ist dann deutlich lauter - vermutlich auch von der Frequenz etwas anders, du wirst es raushören können, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher 

Ich höre bei mir auch raus ob mein Notebook läuft oder nur der Server, obwohl mein Server "ein bisschen" lauter ist als nur 14db(A), das Notebook hört sich doch etwas anders an...


----------



## 98romi (18. Oktober 2013)

Ok danke für deine Antworten!
Wir haben gerade eben den xm2 bestellt. Jetzt muss er nur noch daheim ankommen!


----------



## DSHPB (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Ich warte auch seit gestern Abend, erwarte den hier Mitte nächste Woche oder so^^

Ich meld mich auch mal wenn der hier ist...den nehm ich zur Belüftung meines externen Gehäuses für eine Festplatte...der vorinstallierte 40mm Lüfter war ziemlich laut und hatte Spulenfiepen, glaub ich...weiß nicht genau was das ist, denke aber dass es das war^^


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

*Wie laut sind 14db(A)?*

Hallo PCGHX-Community,
ich möchte gerne wissen wie laut 14db(A) sind.

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie laut sind 14db(A)?*

Wenn du von einem Lüfterwert ausgehst, das kannst du als Vergleichsangabe vergessen.
Jeder Lüfterhersteller misst nach seinen eigenen Vorgaben.

Wenn du uns sagst welche Komponente du wie kühlen möchtest dann können wir dir auch einen Lüftertipp geben


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe am Freitag diesen Lüfter bestellt:
http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentfan-xm2-a-a409249.html


----------



## meik19081999 (20. Oktober 2013)

98romi schrieb:


> Ich habe am Freitag diesen Lüfter bestellt:
> http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentfan-xm2-a-a409249.html



Für was den ein 40mn lüfter?


----------



## facehugger (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie laut sind 14db(A)?*



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Für was den ein 40mn lüfter?


Jap, was willste den damit kühlen Erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Mobo-Lüfterchen...

Gruß


----------



## Adi1 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie laut sind 14db(A)?*



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Für was den ein 40mn lüfter?


 
Damit soll ein kleiner Celeron gekühlt werden .


----------



## meik19081999 (20. Oktober 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Damit soll ein kleiner Celeron gekühlt werden .



Also bei dem eloop sind 26db(a) angegeben und er ist leise.
Also denke ich mal der ist auch leise da er weniger db (a) als mein eloop hat und beide von noiseblocker sind. Also wurde die lautstärke bei beiden gleich gemessen.
Mfg meik19081999


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

Gut, dass er so leise ist. Kann man 14db(A) mit irgendetwas anderem vergleichen (zum Beispiel Blätterrascheln oder Flüstern oder irgendwas anderes)

@adi1: Woher weißt du, dass ich damit einen Celeron kühlen will?


----------



## meik19081999 (20. Oktober 2013)

98romi schrieb:


> Gut, dass er so leise ist. Kann man 14db(A) mit irgendetwas anderem vergleichen (zum Beispiel Blätterrascheln oder Flüstern oder irgendwas anderes)
> 
> @adi1: Woher weißt du, dass ich damit einen Celeron kühlen will?



Er weis es warscheinlich weil er dir beim aussuchen eines lüffis geholfen hat und du dort gesagt hast das du einen celeron kühlen willst


----------



## Adi1 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie laut sind 14db(A)?*



98romi schrieb:


> @adi1: Woher weißt du, dass ich damit einen Celeron kühlen will?


 
Das hat mir meine Glaskugel gesagt .

Nee Spaß beiseite, dass erwähntest Du doch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/299096-leisen-luefter-40x40x10-gesucht.html .


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

Mit was kann man 14db(A) vergleichen?

@Adi1: Da hast du Recht


----------



## meik19081999 (20. Oktober 2013)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/laerm-wie-laut-ist-welcher-laerm-1.632597
Hier deine antwort.
(Google ist ein freund)
Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie laut sind 14db(A)?*



98romi schrieb:


> Mit was kann man 14db(A) vergleichen?


 
Mit nichts. Du musst dazu wissen, bei welcher _Frequenz_ dieser Schalldruck erzeugt wird, um sagen zu können, wie laut das menschliche Gehör dieses Geräusch empfindet.


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

OK, wenn das so ist, dann muss ich wohl warten bis der Lüfter bei mir Zuhause ankommt und ich ihn ausprobieren kann. Oder hat jemand zufällig diesen Lüfter Zuhause und kann mir sagen wie laut oder leise er ist?
http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentfan-xm2-a-a409249.html

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie laut sind 14db(A)?*

Ist der originale Lüfter auch 10mm Dick?

Ansonsten wär der hier besser gewesen:
Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 40 (200300280) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder ein Lüfteradapter auf 60mm.
http://www.amazon.de/Lüfteradapter-...1382260691&sr=8-1&keywords=lüfteradapter+40mm


----------



## Klutten (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Da dies der zweite Thread zur gleichen Fragestellung, bzw. zum gleichen Thema des Threaderstellers ist, habe ich die beiden Themen zusammengeführt. Also bitte nicht wundern.


----------



## 98romi (25. Oktober 2013)

Warum dreht der Lüfter eigentlich dauerhaft mit circa 4000 bis 4500rpm? Er sollte doch eigentlich nur maximal 3800 rpm haben? Ist das nicht für den Lüfter schädlich, wenn er dauerhaft so schnell dreht?

Heute, nach dem Zusammenbau des PCs (also im Betrieb) hat mich das schon gewundert (die 4500 rpm).

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Der Lüfter hat laut Hersteller +-10% bei der Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
Die 4500rpm sind zwar schon etwas außerhalb der 10%, dürfte aber noch normal sein.

Ist der Lüfterkanal nicht geregelt?


----------



## 98romi (26. Oktober 2013)

Was meinst du mit Lüfterkanal?

Im Bios hatte er nur mit circa 3800 rpm gedreht. Als ich dann bei dem Asus-Mainboard im Bios eingestellt habe, dass der Lüfter "leise" dreht, hat sich fast bei der Drehzahl so gut wie nichts geändert. Vielleicht muss der Lüfter dann absofort mit Speedfan gesteuert werden, wobei ich damit keine Erfahrung habe, wie man das einstellt.

Nachtrag: 
Bei 4500 rpm ist er schon deutlich aus dem Gehäuse rauszuhören. Außerdem ist der Prozessor ziemlich kühl (45 bis 55 Grad Celsius). Da könnte der Lüfter ruhig etwas langsamer drehen (Wenn der Prozessor unter 65 Grad bleibt, ist das völlig ausreichend).


----------



## DSHPB (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Also die CPU in meinem Homeserver wird nich über 40Grad C warm 

Ist aber auch kühlermäßig der reinste Overkill...55W Celeron Dual Core CPU (Ivy) mit nem Brocken 

Aber hab mir für meinen Gaming-PC nen anderen Kühler geholt... Aber der Brocken hat jetzt auch nen anderen Lüfter dran (Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm PWM)


@Topic:
Also, der Lüfter läuft im Bios auf 3800rpm, unter Windows dann aber auf 4500? oder wie...


----------



## Abductee (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Mit Lüfterkanal meinte ich ob der Lüfterstecker wo du den Lüfter angeschlossen ist auch geregelt werden kann.
Kannst du im Bios die Lüftersteuerung einstellen?

Ich würd das Windowstool von Asus im hohen Bogen in den Papierkorb verfrachten.
Gut möglich das es einen Bug hat und die Regelung außer Kraft setzt.


----------



## 98romi (26. Oktober 2013)

Wie heißt das Windows-Tool von Asus?

Ach ja: 
Ich habe heute die Lüfterregelung mit Speedfan probiert. Dabei hatte ich jedoch keinen Erfolg  In SpeedFan steht dann zwar zum Beispiel 10% oder 70%, jedoch bleibt der Lüfter bei 4500rpm.


----------



## Abductee (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

AI Suite, dort sind auch Lüfterregelungsoptionen vorhanden.


----------



## 98romi (26. Oktober 2013)

Sollte ich dieses Programm dann deinstallieren oder mit diesem Programm den Lüfter regeln?


----------



## Abductee (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Hast du es denn installiert?
Dann probiers aus was passiert.
Sollte ähnliche Optionen wie Speedfan bieten.

Der originale Lüfter lässt sich aber regeln?


----------



## 98romi (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe den originalen Lüfter erst gar nicht ausprobiert, weil viele im Internet geschrieben haben, dass der extrem laut sein soll.

Wo würde ich denn das Tool herbekommen, wenn ich es nicht installiert hätte (Internet, Treiber-CD)?


----------



## Abductee (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Auf der Asus-Homepage wo du auch deine Treiber runterlädst.
Bei der originalen Treiber-CD müsste es auch drauf sein, die neueste Version wär aber besser.

Ich würd dir empfehlen den originalen Lüfter zum testen anzustecken.
Wenn der sich auch nicht regeln lässt, wird der Lüfteranschluss nicht regelbar sein.
Dann müsstest du den Lüfter extra drosseln.
http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-Spannung-Adapterkabel-3-polig-Kupplung/dp/B003DV3TVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382860514&sr=8-1&keywords=l%C3%BCfter+7v


----------



## 98romi (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie wird das denn gedrosselt? Steckt man da einfach den Adapter dazwischen und dann kann man den Lüfter regeln?

Nachtrag: 
Al Suite habe ich auf der Asus-Homepage gefunden, ich muss es nur noch installieren.

Bei dem neuen PC mit dem Lüfter ist mir ein ganz komisches Verhalten aufgefallen. Als ich ihn das erste Mal eingeschaltet habe und ins Bios gegangen bin, hat er circa mit 3800rpm gedreht. Als er eine Zeit lang gelaufen ist, drehte der Lüfter dauerhaft mit 4500rpm (im Bios und in Windows 7). Wenn ich im Bios beim Lüfterverhalten "Leise" einstelle, passiert nichts, die rpm ändern sich nicht.


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Den Adapter steckst du einfach dazwischen.

Lüfter können nach dem sie ein paar Minuten gelaufen sind eine höhere Drehzahl haben als kurz nach dem Start.
Ich hab hier einen Scythe Slip Stream der hat nach dem Starten ~760rpm, nach 5min hat er dann ~860rpm.


----------



## 98romi (28. Oktober 2013)

Aber wenn der Lüfter danach schneller dreht, dann bringt mir doch der Adapter nichts, weil ich ja möchte, dass er auch langsamer drehen kann.


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Das hat doch nichts mit dem Adapter zu tun.
In dem Adapter steckt ein normaler Widerstand der den Lüfter mit weniger Spannung betreibt.


----------



## 98romi (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie schnell dreht der Lüfter dann mit dem Adapter? Momentan dreht er mit 4500rpm?


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

~1/3 weniger
Mit einem 5V-Adapter ca. die Hälfte.


----------



## 98romi (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie schnell wäre der Lüfter mit diesem Adapter?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000WKXO5G/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1382993034&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Auf 10V tut sich nicht viel.
Entweder 7 oder 5V.

Hast du den originalen Lüfter mal angesteckt?
Wenn der sich auch nicht regeln lässt, bzw. keine Option im Bios vorhanden ist, wirst du den Lüfterkanal nicht regeln können.
Dann bleibt dir keine andere Wahl als auf eine externe Regelung/Drosselung zurückzugreifen.

Oder du kaufst dir gleich den leiseren.
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XM1, 40x40x10mm, 2800rpm, 4.9m³/h, 11dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 98romi (29. Oktober 2013)

Eine Option im Bios ist schon vorhanden, aber diese funktioniert nicht. Wenn man da bei Lüfterverhalten "leise" anstatt "standard" einstellt passiert nichts.

1. Nachtrag: 
Die Lüftersteuerung hat meines Wissens nach auch kein PWM.

2. Nachtrag: 
Der Lüfter sollte mit circa 3500rpm laufen. Wie viel Volt bräuchte er dafür?


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Es wär besser wenn du ~5€ in einen neuen Lüfter investierst der vom Werk weniger Drehzahl hat.
http://geizhals.at/de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentfan-xm1-a-a409248.html


----------



## 98romi (29. Oktober 2013)

Wie wäre es mit diesem Adapter?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B002MSYQW6/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1383068629&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

Taugt der was?


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Das funktioniert tadellos, es würde auch ein 15 Cent Widerstand funktionieren.


----------



## DSHPB (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Leisen Lüfter (40x40x10) gesucht*

Also meinen habe ich gestern auch in Betrieb genommen (der selbe Lüfter, der mit 3800rpm), der dreht bei mir "nur" mit 3300rpm, obwohl ich den auf 100% gestellt hab...ist aber nicht so wichtig, der ist aber nahezu flüsterleise - alle meinen anderen Lüfter sind lauter...das einzige was wahrnehmbar ist, ist der Luftstrom (Rauschen), das ist aber normal...

Evtl. der Lüfter defekt? Rattert oder klackiert iwie was oder so?


----------



## 98romi (30. Oktober 2013)

Also ein Rattern habe ich von diesem Lüfter noch nicht gehört. Ich kann den Lüfter komischerweise auch nicht regeln. 

Er kommt auf diesem Mainboard zum Einsatz:
http://geizhals.de/asus-c8hm70-i-hdmi-pc3-10667s-ddr3-90mb0ez0-m0eay0-a908813.html

SpeedFan erkennt zwar den Lüfter, es zeigt auch an, dass es den Lüfter zum Beispiel mit 30% oder 80% der Geschwindigkeit laufen lässt, jedoch dreht der Lüfter weiterhin mit 4500rpm, egal was SpeedFan anzeigt.


----------



## 98romi (26. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten!
Vor einigen Monaten habe ich mir eine kleine Lüftersteuerung gekauft, mit der der Lüfter jetzt mit circa 2500rpm läuft.


----------

